# The boys :) loved the puddles in the heat and smiley pics :) Pic overload



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Hoochy 









Stanlie


----------



## Sakura-Chan (Aug 3, 2010)

Aww they are just lovely  It looks like they had a really nice day too!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

lovely pics, gorgeous doggies you have there


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks like a lot of fun!!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Handsome boys


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, beautiful pai of Staffies you,ve got there!. wayne.


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

they are gourgeous pics of your staffs


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

Thank you for all your lovely comments  x


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awww great pics


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

They both looks so happy and proud of their dirty jobs!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

They both look like they are having a fantastic time 
Fab pics of 2 handsome boys.


----------



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)

thank you for all your lovely comments  xxx


----------

